# 12/29 report



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lots of fishing being done over the holidays. Even some catching being reported.

Good spots to try are Nelson Bay, Refuge Headquarters, Old Church Bay and Carbody Island.

For walleyes fish in 17 to 21 feet for the night bite and 28 to 35 feet during the day. Use Genz Worms, Neon Lites, Lunar Grubs or plain treble hooks tipped with minnows.

For perch fish in 20 to 30 feet with Lunar Grubs tipped with minnows, minnow heads or wax worms. Old Church Bay is the best area right now for perch.

Ice conditions are still kind of dangerous. Most bays now have 10 to 14 inches but there are still some thing spots so be careful.

Thank You For Your Patronage

Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------

